# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  من هو افضل لاعب في العالم لعام 2008

## غسان

رشح البرازيلي ريكاردو كاكا لاعب وسط ميلان الإيطالي فوز الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي مهاجم برشلونة الإسباني بجائزة الكرة الذهبية التي تقدمها مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" لموسم 07/2008، وذلك على حساب البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو نجم مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي. 

وقال كاكا في تصريحاتٍ لصحيفة "لا جازيتا ديللو سبورت" الإيطالية يوم الأربعاء: "ميسي لاعب عظيم، وكذلك رونالدو رائع ويستحق مكانة كبيرة، ولكنني على المستوى الشخصي أريد أن يكون المهاجم الأرجنتيني هو من يخلفني في الحصول على تلك الجائزة الشهيرة، خصوصا وأنه يمتلك مهارة مذهلة في التحكم بالكرة، وهذا يجعله من أفضل اللاعبين على مستوى العالم". 

وكانت كثيرٌ من الأصوات مالت إلى ترشيح رونالدو للكرة الذهبية هذا العام بعد ما ساهم في فوز مانشستر يونايتد بلقب دوري أبطال أوروبا في نسختها الأخيرة على حساب تشيلسي الإنجليزي في المباراة النهائية، إلا أن كاكا يرى أن ميسي الأحق نظرا لتفوقه في النواحي الفردية. 

 ويعتبر كاكا آخر من حصل على الكرة الذهبية خلال العام الماضي بعد ما تألق مع ميلان في دوري أبطال أوروبا وصولاً نحو تحقيق اللقب، إلا أن ابتعاد النادي الإيطالي عن المنافسة في جميع البطولات أضعف حظوظ اللاعب البرازيلي في الحفاظ على جائزته لصالح الثنائي ميسي ورورنالدو الذي تم تتويجه كأفضل لاعب في بطولات الاتحاد الأوروبي لموسم 2008/07. 

وتعليقا على ذلك أكد كاكا في حديثه للصحيفة الإيطالية: "أرشح ميسي لتلك المرة فقط؛ لأنني سأعود من جديد للفوز بالكرة الذهبية العام المقبل، فهذا على قائمة أولوياتي بجانب رغبتي في التتويج كأفضل لاعب في العالم وهذا لن يتحقق إلا ببذل كل طاقتي لمساعدة ميلان على تحقيق الانتصارات".

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مشكووور على الاستفتاء

بس ليونيل ميسي الأفضل مش لأنه ببرشلونة

بس لأنه قدم مستوى رائع مع ناديه وحصل على ذهبية بكين مع منتخبه

أضف الى ذلك غياب كرستيانو رونالدو عن الحضور المميز في المباريات الكبرى وعدم تقديمه لأي مسنوى مميز في يورو 2008

لذلك ميسي الأفضل

أما حضور توريس للترشيح فهو كان الاصح ترشيح ديفيد فيا للجائزة وليس توريس

----------


## غسان

> مشكووور على الاستفتاء
> 
> بس ليونيل ميسي الأفضل مش لأنه ببرشلونة
> 
> بس لأنه قدم مستوى رائع مع ناديه وحصل على ذهبية بكين مع منتخبه
> 
> أضف الى ذلك غياب كرستيانو رونالدو عن الحضور المميز في المباريات الكبرى وعدم تقديمه لأي مسنوى مميز في يورو 2008
> 
> لذلك ميسي الأفضل
> ...



انا معك انه ميسي قدم مستويات رائعة ... ولكنه غائب عن التتويج مع ناديه برشلونة منذ عامين  ...  كما انا بطولة بكين ليست تلك البطولة التي تقارن بامم اوروبا او دوري الابطال  .. 
انا بحب ميسي اكثر من رونالدو وبتمنى فوزه ولكن فرصة كريستيانو رونالدو  اكبر ... خاصة بعد فوزه بلقبين مهمين جدا مع ناديه الدوري الانجليزي ودوري ابطال اوروبا .. كمان كان موجود دائما وفعال والدليل تسجيله بالمباراة النهائية من دوري الابطال الا انه كان مستواه في امم اوروبا ليس بالمستوى المطلوب  

اما بالنسبة لاختيار توريس فهو لاعب مميز وسجل بالمبارة النهائية وصنع معظم اهداف اسبانيا في امم اوروبا الاخيرة .. كما انه اصبح الاعب رقم 1 في ليفربول .. بينما ديفد فيا بالرغم من انه هداف امم اوروبا الا انه لم يقدم مستوى مع فالنسيا يؤهله للترشح للقب .. يعني لو ذكرت ايكر كاسيس .. او تشافي بتوقع انهم خيارين جيدين للترشح ولكنهما ليسا افضل من توريس 

مشكور ابو الزعبي ... وتقبل رأيي

----------


## جسر الحياة

*أولا أنا ما اخترت مسي لأنه من برشلونه
تانيا ما اخترت توريس لأنه أصلا مو كتير شاطر بنظري
تالتا اخترت كريس رونالد لأنه أصلا أفضل لاعب على الوسط الرياضي الآن*

 :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):

----------


## ساره

ليونيل ميسي

----------


## coconut

طبعا ميسي  :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]اكيد ميسي أفضل من رونالد لما يقدمه اللاعب مع ناديه برشلونة والمنتخب الارجنتيني حتى لو ما حصل مع ناديه على ايه بطولة لكن كان لاعب رائع وقدم مستويات ثابت ويكفي فوزه في بطولة بكين والدور الكبير الذي لعبه ميسي بنجاح المنتخب والحصول على الميدالية الذهبية [/align]

----------


## ابن الاردن

ميسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

تورس

----------


## Shift

الأسطوره ميسي :d

----------


## ajluni top

ميسي هو الافضل :Icon31: 

ولو ما بيضل غير رونالدو ما اخترته

لأنه شايف حاله كثير

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مــــيسي هو الافضل  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

ميسسسسسسسسسي

----------


## mylife079

ميسيييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## العالي عالي

> ميسي هو الافضل
> 
> ولو ما بيضل غير رونالدو ما اخترته
> 
> لأنه شايف حاله كثير


كلام مزبوط رونالدو كتير شايف حالو

----------


## العقيد

ميسي اكيد افضل وبكثير

----------


## العقيد

رونالدو ماشي ومش مصدق حاله 
كانه ما فيه لاعب شاطر غيره !

----------


## anoucha

الاسطورة الرهيب ميسييييييييي :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

